# Chihuahua eyes



## samleer (May 3, 2011)

Hi... I'm kind of desperate at this point and my neighbor who is also a Chihuahua owner suggested I try a forum so here I am. Three weeks ago I noticed a small bump on my dogs left lower eyelid. The vet said it was a cysts and should go away. The bump spread and caused his lower eyelid to swell in a matter of days. We brought him back to the vet and they said it was a sting. They gave us ointment to put on his three times a day. It didn't make the eye heal and also spread to his right eye. The vet now has no clue what is wrong with his eyes. He is now on 6 different meds (antibiotic, Temaril-P, ointment, steroid cream, and fish oil). I feel like I'm spreading the infection around when I add the eye ointments/creams. Both of his upper eyelids are now swollen. The sores (which look like ulcers) bleed and pus. He's had a cone on for the entire but he attempts to rub his eyes on the plastic bc they itch. Our next appointment is in another week and if doesn't change we are having to do blood work to check for allergies. I don't know what to do. I am tempted to get a second opinion. Has this happened to anyone else’s dog?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Could it be an allergy? Did anything change that day? Did he get a bath? Change something in your home, like spray something, etc...? How about the yard, has he gotten into anything there? Have you changed dog foods?


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I would seek a second opinion immediately.. After three weeks of treatment with the vet, and the situation only getting worse and spreading...I would be very concerned about the diagnosis. Blessings, Deb


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I second the 2nd opinion suggestion. They do have doggy opthalmologists you know!!!! I don't know where you live, but google dog (canine) opthalmologists and see what you come up with. Good luck and keep us posted. Sue


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Poor baby. I do hope he gets better soon. Welcome to Chi people. You have found a nice place to ask your questions!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry I can't be of any help other than to recommend you get him into the ophthalmologist asap! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## samleer (May 3, 2011)

Thank you all soooooo much for the advice. I will seek a second opinion! I have heard of dog opthamologists and our vet stated that going to an opthamologist whould be a last resort. We hadn't changed anything in his routine and I live in a condo near a lake so maybe the city might have sprayed something different on the trees and plants that could have caused a possible allergic reaction. We've lived in this area for over a year and I haven't ever seen this reaction. My heart is breaking because he is in so much pain and I feel helpless... I just want him to get better. I will keep you all posted once I get my second opinion... I'm glad a joined the forum!


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Samleer
Sorry none here could give any much needed help.
My advice would be to google "swollen eyelids in dogs"
and see what things it comes up with to help give ideas treatments
for you/or vet.
Hope your little guy gets better SooN!!!!
WeLcOmE to the forum...
HUGS!!!


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

P.S- Collidal Silver comes to my mind.
It can be given externally and internally, for people/and pets.
If your dog is dealing with bacterial infection It kills bacteria/and it cannot thrive in it.
Defen. worth a try, will not hurt the dog... 
Can find it at a health food store or if you know of someone
that makes there own is even better.
Have used it to wash my dogs ears out and for lots of things on self.
Blessings.


----------



## samleer (May 3, 2011)

So we went to the second vet today and he gave me more insight into what might be happening with Saint. He stated it could be an autoimmune disease, which freaks me out because I don't want my dog to have to continue going through this issue. He gave us two different types of meds and we see him again next week. Fingers crossed that this works. Thanks again for your support!!!!! http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pe...al_health/autoimmune-skin-disease-in-dogs/944


----------

